# 4 seasons residence club forums



## benjaminb13 (Aug 19, 2007)

4 seasons residence club forums- does anyone know of an existing forum for club members?
Id really like to know what they think-- and whether it is worth it to purchase.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 19, 2007)

a couple of them are actually like TS - week based. those could be discussed here.

the rest are fractional ownership, which would be discussed in this forum >
http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48

ive seen a fair number of owners on here.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 19, 2007)

The Four Season is a Hotel based TS and should be discussed on the hotel based board.  

If you have a specific question about the new Four Seasons fractionals ask your question of the "non traditional TS board ".  link 


PS _Moderators, Please leave this thread on the hotel board._


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 19, 2007)

uh, how many four seasons residence clubs are week based? i only know Aviara is.

speaking of Aviara, there is a 2 week rental over XMAS/NYE for ~$200/nt (2BR) and a resale for $11K (2BR) here right now > http://www.memberstrade.com/resorts/show/7

where it should be discussed depends on WHICH the OP is referring to...


----------



## Steve (Aug 19, 2007)

Four Seasons Aviara and Four Seasons Scottsdale at Troon North are both weeks based timeshares.  These are also the only Four Seasons resorts that exchange through II.  

The other Four Seasons properties, including Jackson Hole and Punta Mita, are fractionals and do not exchange through any of the major exchange companies.

As for the question:  "Is it worth it to own?"  That's really a personal choice.  I decided recently that it was worth it to me.  It probably won't be for most people, though.  The maintenance fees are extremely high and the Four Seasons system is the least flexible of any of the hotel based timeshares.  So, a lot of people will not choose to own a Four Seasons timeshare.  But, I love their resorts and decided that it was worth owning for me.

Steve


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 19, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> The Four Season is a Hotel based TS and should be discussed on the hotel based board.
> 
> If you have a specific question about the new Four Seasons fractionals ask your question of the "non traditional TS board ".  link
> 
> PS _Moderators, Please leave this thread on the hotel board._




I was the moderator that moved it to the Non-Traditional Forum as I "thought" the OP was interested in a "fractional" property, not a timeshare. Either forum is fine with me, but I think will get more action on the other forum. 

Here is some info from the Four Seasons web site.

Four Seasons Residence Clubs
As a fractional owner of a Four Seasons luxury vacation home, you pay only for the time you plan to spend in residence. Your spacious, fully furnished vacation home is set within an exclusive Four Seasons resort – with renowned dining and amenities just steps away. Personalised Owner Services help you make the most of your vacation – from the Concierge who arranges activities prior to your arrival to In-Residence Dining and housekeeping. Family photos and golf clubs can be waiting for you each time you return.  Emphasizing flexibility and carefree enjoyment, fractional ownership simply makes sense for many owners. 

Four Seasons Private Residences
Whether for your principal luxury residence or a special getaway that is always awaiting your arrival, Four Seasons Private Residences are wholly owned properties – designed and built to the Four Seasons standard. In sought-after city and resort locations, your luxury real estate includes the unrivalled advantage of access to Four Seasons dining, amenities and services.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 19, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> speaking of Aviara, there is a 2 week rental over XMAS/NYE for ~$200/nt (2BR) and a resale for $11K (2BR) here right now > http://www.memberstrade.com/resorts/show/7



That is am amazingly cheap rental and resale. I wonder why this is so cheap as the rental is lower than the annual dues and it is prime two weeks dates.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 19, 2007)

no way to tell what week the resale is without registering (free)


----------



## GregGH (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello Benjamin13

It would be well worth the $$ to join TUG and to be able to see the resort reviews.    On the review there are a lot of members names you can ask questions of, or ask Steve or myself.   And a search here for 'AVIARA' would provide you more info can you ever use.

I like Aviara to be part of 'non-traditional' only because most of the TUG'ers  there are willing to pay more $4 for a quality vacation.

I see that Kagehitokiri mentioned 'Members Trade' -- it has been a while since I have been to their web site --they still seem to have a hard time attracting enough properties to get to critical mass ??   Don;t mean to hi-jack the thread (well, too much anyways )

Regards
Greg


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 19, 2007)

Steve
when you want to exchange 4 seasons with other Hotel based timeshares do you go thru II or private.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Steve
> when you want to exchange 4 seasons with other Hotel based timeshares do you go thru II or private.



Hi Benjamin,

I would rather go through II.  I'd split my week using the lock-off feature and then put in a "request first" exchange request.  This is what I would/will do, but I have yet to exchange this week.  I don't really plan to exchange it.  I plan to use it at Four Seasons Aviara.  

As for private exchanges, I personally am not fond of this route.  I know that some TUGGERS have had great success with private exchanges.  I just prefer the security and ease of using II.

Steve


----------



## theworm (Aug 20, 2007)

Steve - if you don't mind me asking, did you buy Aviara direct, or resale?  In either case, can you share latest pricing and recommendation for whom to buy from (if resale, whether direct from owner or through an approved broker)?

I've seen numbers as low as $25k (owner direct) and as high as the mid $40's (FS approved brokers).

We are contemplating a platinum annual 2bd and are somewhat leery of the resale market given some of the reviews we've read here.

Many thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

I bought resale.  The premium for buying directly from Four Seasons is just too great to justify that.  As long as you use a reputable closing company, there is nothing to fear from buying a resale week.

If you want a Four Seasons "approved" broker, then I would suggest Judi at Smart Choice Timeshare Realty.  www.timeshareaz.com  She is very nice to work with, honest, and knows the Four Seasons product extremely well.

If you are okay with buying from a non-approved broker, then you might check eBay, www.myresortnetwork.com , www.redweek.com , etc.  There are some good bargains out there if you look for them.  Sometimes you have to make an offer to several different sellers before you find someone who will accept.  I am okay with that, but many people do not enjoy real estate negotiations.  Personally, I would not pay more than $20,000 for an annual platinum week or $12,000 for an annual gold week.  

Note:  Four Seasons has ROFR (right of first refusal), but I am told that they very, very rarely exercise it.  So I would not let that deter you from offering well below the asking price on a resale week.
Steve


----------



## theworm (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks - helpful and reassuring!

If you've dealt w/Judi on a transaction and I should let her know who's referring me, shoot me a PM.  I'd be inclined to go through an "approved" broker for this one.  Hopefully her pricing isn't as crazy high as Tri-West, which appears to be 2x owner-resale...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 20, 2007)

For club Aviara - What weeks fall under gold andplat?
Thinking maybe eoy purchase - As was earlier stated maintenance fees are extremely high- maybe I can trade my Hyatt for 4 seasons at II to give it a try first.


----------



## theworm (Aug 20, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> For club Aviara - What weeks fall under gold andplat?
> Thinking maybe eoy purchase - As was earlier stated maintenance fees are extremely high- maybe I can trade my Hyatt for 4 seasons at II to give it a try first.


Mid June to mid Oct are platinum; everything else is Gold.

I did a search for "Aviara" here and there is a wealth of information (except pricing, of course, until now) 

The owner and trip reviews you can access (after joining) are worth a read, too.


----------



## GregGH (Aug 20, 2007)

*Aviara pricing*



theworm said:


> I did a search for "Aviara" here and there is a wealth of information (except pricing, of course, until now)
> .



Ok -- knock yourself out on data.  The attached Excel spreadsheet lists 2005 2006 & some 2007 re-sale data for Aviara.  I stumbled across this data on the country tax dept web site - downloaded into MS Word and cleaned up and imported into excel.

One page has a chart of resale prices - you can't tell what it was -- but after a while you can tell what has Gold and what was  Plat. time.  EOY may be the lesser values.

No viruses - done on a Mac

ps - Tri West list hi but sell for less - bought our first week from them for 16.25k (include use of current year)  Bought our 2nd week from redweek seller a few months afterwards for 13.9k & split closing.  With these trying times you could buy cheaper from some owners that are in default - but for us - these prices are fair - given the market 3-6 months ago.  Someone is always trying to grind the seller to the bone or lies to make them feel better... who knows... some day I will be that seller and hope I find someone like myself to sell to.

Enjoy
Greg H


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 20, 2007)

The resale prices are VERY reasonable, but the MF is high at $2,000.

Either way, it runs about $371 per night based upon 5% lost opportunity costs and MF. This is still a good deal for a 2 bedroom Four Seasons that probably would rent for $1,000 per night from the hotel.

If you love the location, this is the timesahre to buy.


----------



## theworm (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the data and additional commentary.  It'd appear that, generally speaking, the $30k/$26k, $15k bands would represent about 1/2 to 2/3 of the developer-direct prices, yes?

I'll likely go through AZ or TriWest.  For a 2bd Plat EY, for which TriWest seems to list in the $40's, I assume an offer to either AZ or Triwest in the $30k vicinity might be acceptable? 

I know Steve mentioned he wouldn't spend > $20k for an annual platinum...was that for a 1bd, b/c it doesn't appear from the resale data that many (if any) annual plat 2bd have sold for that...

?

(thank you again for the advice)


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 20, 2007)

Steve, If I make an offer for eoy gold season at Aviara - Would it be wise not to offer over 8000 at Tri west?


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

The $20,000 figure I mentioned is for a 2 bedroom annual platinum week.  You won't get one for that through an approved re-seller.  I think you can find one for that from an individual owner...but it will take some effort.  I am very cautious with what I spend for timeshares.  Most people pay more...much more in some cases...even for resales.

If you go with an approved re-seller, I strongly suggest Smart Choice over Tri-West.  Tri-West has very high prices to start with, they have outrageously high closing fees, and they are a bit smug.  Don't count on any help in getting a good deal through them.  I have not purchased through Smart Choice, but I have worked with them a couple of times and would not hesitate to purchase from them.  Judi is very knowledgeable and professional from what I have seen.

Steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Steve, If I make an offer for eoy gold season at Aviara - Would it be wise not to offer over 8000 at Tri west?



Benjamin, 

I think it would be wise to not offer over $6000.  Yes, if you are wondering, I know people who have purchased EOY Gold for even less than $6000.  But it most certainly was not through Tri-West.  

The Four Seasons "approved" broker situation is drastically over-rated.  Four Seasons only has one other resort that you can actually trade into internally...and that is Scottsdale which is also available via II.  

I looked into this very closely as I love Jackson Hole.  I have stayed at the Four Seasons Resort in Jackson Hole (the hotel part)...and I would love to be able to exchange into the Residence Club at that resort.  However, it's just not possible.  I have spoken with several people at Four Seasons corporate...and they were not aware of ONE single occurence of someone trading into Jackson Hole using the Four Seasons internal exchange.  Not ONE.  In theory it is possible...in reality, it is not.  I did my homework, and it was made quite clear to me that I should buy where I want to stay with Four Seasons...because the system is not set up for exchanging.  Consequently, I decided that there was very little value in buying from a Four Seasons "approved" broker.  Forget what the sales people tell you.  

Steve


----------



## theworm (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, would opt for the AZ folks (Smart Choice) over TriWest for the reasons you state.  Just mentioning TriWest primarily because they at least have prices (however inflated) listed whereas all of Smart Choices are just the nebulous "make offer" which is a blind shot.

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but my understanding is the loss from going owner-direct (rather than through an approved broker or developer direct) is the ability to trade for Four Seasons hotel points (probably worthless given the MY's and point devaluations) and the ability to internal-trade to Scottsdale (which could still be accomplished via II anyway, probably even with an AC, maybe?)...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does four seasons aloow an owner to bank and borrow points?


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2007)

The ability to exchange for Four Seasons hotels is only available to those who buy directly from Four Seasons.  It is not available if you purchase through an approved broker. 

(This isn't a great loss, though, as the exchange rate is pretty poor.  You give Four Seasons 7 nights in a huge 2 bedroom villa...and in return they give you a dollar credit equal to 4 or 5 nights in a hotel room.)

The only benefit of going through an approved broker versus a direct seller or unapproved broker is the ability to exchange internally for Scottsdale.  That's it.  Since Scottsdale can be exchanged into through II, this is not a huge advantage...certainly not worth paying Tri-West prices for IMHO.

Steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Does four seasons aloow an owner to bank and borrow points?



No.  Four Seasons does not have a point system.  They simply credit you with a dollar amount which is good towards the price of a hotel stay.

Four Seasons is the LEAST FLEXIBLE hotel based timeshare system.  It is not set up to be convenient for owners to exchange from one resort to another.  If you are looking for a strong internal exchange system, you will be very disappointed with Four Seasons.  I can't emphasize this enough.

Steve


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 21, 2007)

is there a link to contact Judi at Smart Choice?


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 21, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Does four seasons allow an owner to bank and borrow points?



As stated above, this is not a point-based system. There is no internal banking or borrowing.

Four Seasons offers Interval International for banking. You can deposit your week with II. FS owners have priority when exchanging back into their home resort. I think that means that there is a FS window where deposited FS weeks are suppose to be available to FS II exchangers only before the general public. I don't know how long the window last. I just won't expect a July or August week to be available via II. I think you can work with the FS owner services desk to deposit and exchange your week but I'm not sure since I haven't exchanged my FS week with Interval International (II).

The other available exchange options are discussed in this thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48429

Good Luck


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 21, 2007)

how do the dollar amount credits work? I assume they are only for 4 seasons Hotels right or are they more flexible- airline miles, affiliate hotels etc.


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2007)

Judi can be reached at Smart Choice Timeshare Realty.  Their website is:

www.timeshareaz.com

The Four Seasons dollars are only for use at Four Seasons hotels.  As I have said before, this program is NOT flexible. 

Steve


----------



## GregGH (Aug 22, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> how do the dollar amount credits work? I assume they are only for 4 seasons Hotels right or are they more flexible- airline miles, affiliate hotels etc.



Trading for hotel credits is not a good deal - and is ONLY AVAILABLE thru DIRECT SALES with FS's

Trade for hotel stays - do in Jan thru Mar ( cap of 25% limit )
2 Bed Gold = 1750 points ( on average 1 pt = $1.00 )
2 Bed Plat = 2450 points

Go to Aviara because you love the place.  Perry has had some great pointers on trading for max value with Worldmark or Marriott.  

Greg


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 22, 2007)

do those = MF?


----------



## theworm (Aug 22, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> do those = MF?



those would be >= the MF (about $2k for a 2bd) but for $2450 value in points, you are trading a full week in a 1650sqft 2 bed condo for 5 days in a 450 sqft standard hotel room.

I don't see the value proposition in that...bad deal on the point conversion.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 22, 2007)

you could get 12 nights in Uruguay, but i agree while it kind of makes sense, having it just equal MF is pretty meh. so its not really converting, its like if you dont want to go to TS you dont pay for "it" you can spend the same amount on hotels.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 23, 2007)

A lot tof this info is really helpful- 
I spend Easter every other year in San Diego- so Im seriously considering this resort- 
So I assume if I purchase a gold season I should be in good shape right?
The one thing slowing me down is that the Mfs are really high- averaged to almost 300.00/night- 
But I understand an owner can take his pick at II. and this should be a plus-
how do the 4 seasons II xchange work?
Is the exchange on II done a week for a week?
Or-- is a there an allocation of points 
my 2000 pt hyatt allowa me II xchange at the cost of f 1300 points  so I have 700 points left over to use


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 23, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> A lot tof this info is really helpful-
> I spend Easter every other year in San Diego- so Im seriously considering this resort-
> So I assume if I purchase a gold season I should be in good shape right?
> The one thing slowing me down is that the Mfs are really high- averaged to almost 300.00/night-
> ...




The Four Seasons will trade very well but trading is always a problem. It is because if you want the Westin or Marriott TS in Maui. You should have enough trading power to get both but since Westin & Marriott owners have a preference trading into their own branded resorts, you may never be able to get one.

You may wish to consider the Marriott in Newport Coast. It about the same price, MF will be much lower but will trade better than the four seasons because of the trading preference II gives Marriott owners trading into other Marriott resorts.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 23, 2007)

thats a thought-what is the going resale rate for Marriott NCVs- can I also get an EOY for the 6000 range? Ive been to NCV and they are very nice- How do they compare to Aviara?


----------



## GregGH (Aug 23, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> A lot tof this info is really helpful-
> .....  The one thing slowing me down is that the Mfs are really high- averaged to almost 300.00/night-
> ........But I understand an owner can take his pick at II. and this should be a plus- how do the 4 seasons II xchange work? Is the exchange on II done a week for a week?......



Hello

1) start reading the non-tradional forum - you will soon shed the idea that $300/night in MF is HIGH.  We are talking about pushing you from a 3 star to a 5 star location.  Want towels - you got them - every day.  Want a maid to clean EVERY day - you got it .... start enjoying life!

2)  NEVER trade with II - it will always be a trade for something much less.  II is starting a hi end trade company in 2008  - or RCI has  ...  http://www.theregistrycollection.com/how_to_exchange/exchange_grid/.
These are at least on an even level of quality. ( edit -- FS Aviara is 'unofficially accepted for Registry - unofficial as FS didn's sign on --they may be waiting for the II hi end site ??)

3) The ONLY way to compare Marriott NCV is to stay at both.  Marriott is a very nice location - just not an Aviara.  But the prices they can ask are similar ( ?? have not looked in awhile ) - if you want a smaller quieter location - where the staff are SO WELL TRAINED ...gee..that is the issue --how in the heck does FS get staff to be so attentive....

Regards
Greg H


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2007)

Benjamin,

Four Seasons II exchanges are week for week.  There is no point system with Four Seasons.  You keep asking about a point system.  Four Seasons is NOT points based.  It's a weekly timeshare.  If you want points, stick with Hyatt or go with HGVC.

About the best you can hope to do with Four Seasons and II is to split your lock-off villa into the two parts and then try to trade back in to larger units than the ones you gave up.  I have never done this and don't know how realistic it is.  It MAY be possible, and it MAY NOT.  If it worked, you would get two weeks in one or two bedroom villas for one maintenance fee (plus the lock-off fee and the exchange fee).

As for Marriott's Newport Coast, I have stayed there as well as Aviara.  The Marriott is a great resort with an absolutely stunning ocean view.  It has terrific architecture and a real "WOW" factor.  I really like this resort.

The Four Seasons is smaller than the Marriott, quieter, and lower density.  It doesn't have as impressive of a view...but it does have far larger and nicer villas.  It also has wonderful, expansive grounds whereas the Marriott villas are somewhat crammed in on top of one another. Here are some further comparisons:

The Marriott villas are nice, but the 2nd bedroom is rather small.  The Four Seasons have huge 2nd bedrooms. The Four Seasons villas have wonderful fireplaces.  The Marriott villas do not.  The Four Seasons 2 bedroom villas are lock-offs.  The Marriott villas are not.  The Four Seasons villas have three bathrooms.  The Marriott villas have two.  The Four Seasons villas are about 1/3 larger overall than the Marriott villas.  The Four Seasons villas are adjacent to a full service hotel.  The Marriott villas are not.  The Four Seasons has daily maid service.  The Marriott doesn't even have a midweek cleaning.  

In short, there is a definite difference in quality between the two resorts.  Marriott's Newport Coast is a first class resort.  Four Seasons Aviara is a luxury class resort.  Both are very nice, but they are different.  I am happy staying at either one.  Four Seasons, however, is my favorite of the two.

Steve


----------



## Sir Newf (Aug 24, 2007)

Steve- Thanks for the summary comparison...I'm still looking into EOY 4S, and slighly considering Newport Marriott- but now I'm convinced even more, that it will be 4S....I DO want that luxury resort experience..


----------



## Ekaaj (Aug 25, 2007)

GregGH said:


> 3- where the staff are SO WELL TRAINED ...gee..that is the issue --how in the heck does FS get staff to be so attentive....



They hire and _actively __recruit _great people, and then spend weeks training them to the FS standard.  The Four Seasons, as a corporation, also treats their employees with a good deal of respect, and gives them nice perks.  I worked there years ago, and really enjoyed it.  I left only for a job in the financial world, otherwise I probably would have stayed.


----------



## theworm (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their input/info on FSA, and for Judi's contact info.  She was most helpful (providing me with the _real_ market rates on FSA 2bd plat weeks).  I'd recommend contacting her if you're looking.

I was able to snag a 2bd plat for about 40% of developer-direct pricing.  In escrow now and don't want to jinx it


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations!  I'm glad that Judi was helpful, and that you got a good deal on your purchase.  

Welcome to the Four Seasons family.

Steve


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 18, 2007)

If I purchase a gold season- If easter week, xmas week falls under the gold season- is it very difficult to make a reservation  for those weeks or is it almost guaranteed so long  as I schedule ahead of time.


----------



## TomCayman (Oct 12, 2007)

Just to add to the conversation... this summer we took a family vacation to SoCal and stayed one week at Aviara and one week at Marriott Newport Villas, so I can compare from a family vacation standpoint.

I echo comments that Four Seasons is a luxury resort, Marriott simply a nice one.

I'd also add :
- the summer climate in Carlsbad is well nigh perfection... my wife would run the trails by the lagoon around 7am in low 60s, cool enough to run the fireplace in the condo in the morning, by mid-morning the clouds would be burned off and temps in high 70s til about 5pm, then things would gradually cool off... basically like a perfect summer day in Northern Europe. To compare, Newport Coast is very nice, but a little warmer 

To put it simply, I am a timeshare developer (well know around TUG parts), yet I am considering buying a 2BD Platinum week at Aviara, simply to bank weeks on alternate years and go for two weeks every other year in summer... the only mistake we made this summer was not spending enough time at Aviara... it is very relaxing


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Although I hear 4 seasons is truly a luxury resort- There More options with 4 seasaons gold than Marriott gold NCV-----We will probably have go marriott- 
3 reasons
1) MY wife considers Newportbeach  a nicer vac destination than Carlsbad
2) MFs for 4 seasons  is just too high(2100- if the MFs were 1200 that might work- Marriotts is around 750 - a third of the price) 
3)I understand both programs have old fashioned - sometimes frustrating exchange/reservation systems( Ive oned at Waiohai b4 got frustrated  and sold then bought HGVC Waikoloa for flexibility) 
But-----Marriott has more resorts

Only problem is I will pay much more for a Marriott plat- 16500 to 17000 ---because gold is out-  I hear booking Easter during gold season is an impossibility- - I hear even reservations for owners of platinum floating at Marriott is still a coin toss-


----------



## TomCayman (Oct 16, 2007)

Question for Aviara experts... do they allow banking of weeks within the resort ? I'd like to go for two weeks every other year, so that is what would make sense for me.


----------



## GregGH (Oct 17, 2007)

theworm said:


> Thanks for the data and additional commentary.  It'd appear that, generally speaking, the $30k/$26k, $15k bands would represent about 1/2 to 2/3 of the developer-direct prices, yes?
> ......snip ....)



I think the $15,000 is 2 bed gold and $25,000 are 2 bed platinum weeks  for the most part --very few 1 bed units sold I think

Greg


----------



## theworm (Oct 17, 2007)

GregGH said:


> I think the $15,000 is 2 bed gold and $25,000 are 2 bed platinum weeks  for the most part --very few 1 bed units sold I think
> 
> Greg



$25k is indeed a 2bd plat annual; I'm in escrow on one for $23k.  They tend to range anywhere from $22k to $26k on resale.

I haven't yet thanked TUG for the help (which saved me $30k from developer-direct) because I don't want to jinx the escrow


----------



## theworm (Oct 17, 2007)

TomCayman said:


> Question for Aviara experts... do they allow banking of weeks within the resort ? I'd like to go for two weeks every other year, so that is what would make sense for me.


No banking - use it or lose it.


----------



## Kaiopect8 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for this very informative thread...

I have another Four Seasons Residence Club question:

I'm interested in Troon/Scottsdale during Platinum weeks, but have read about someone "upgrading" from a Gold week and don't know what that means -- a private swap, or a lucky opening after Platinums allowed their priorities to expire, or a one-time payment to Four Seasons?  A Gold week purchase would of course be a lot cheaper, but I really want to be there during winter.  I have no idea what kind of offer, if any Four Seasons would make to convert a Gold Week obtained from a third party into a Platinum -- probably not likely, based on what I've read about their handling of ROFR. 

(Well, I guess that's about four questions blended into an internal monologue!)  

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## GregGH (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello

We moved a Gold week to a Platinum week last year.  Our Cdn Thanksgiving is the last week in Platinum - we had the week after that we moved up.  IF space is available (so probably won;t work for the best weeks in the summer when there seems to be a shortage ) you pay a nominal amount ( call to confirm - like $125 or $175 ).

I am guessing that this is easier for an owner and maybe less so for a renter - but don't know for sure.

Greg


----------

